# Pics of my kitty :)



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I've shared photos of my Dukey boy, so here is Nala, because she would gutted to find out Duke got something that she didn't haha

she's always demanded our full attention











snoozing with daddy











couple of recent/new shots





























i've said it before, i'll say it again - she may look cute, but be careful coz she's CRAZY!!! lol


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Sooooooo cute! Wish we could have a cat........alas, I fear Minnie would try to eat it.....


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OH MY GOSH!!! She was an A-DOR-ABLE kitten....and a BEAUTIFUL little lady!!!

(We have 2 kitties...they are "The Girls", Ducki and Pidgin!LOL Jesse and I love having kitties around...even though most people I know dont like cats!LOL)


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

d'awh. so cute. I love her markings, too!


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

She's so beautiful! What a cute face .


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

What a beautiful kitty! Love her markings.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Nala is so precious. 
She looks so cute and cuddly!


----------

